# Flat White Cafe, Durham



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ian was in the 'Flat White Cafe', Elvet Bridge, Durham today. He said he had the best flat white he'd had anywhere (apart from at home, naturally). Apart from excellent coffee etc there was some tasty food on the menu, a good atmosphere and the owner really seemed to know what he was doing. Oh and he also said it was very, very busy, usually a good sign.

They use the Ouseburn Coffee Co according to their website. They also have a second establishment, Flat White Kitchen, on Saddler Street in Durham.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Really like the name...Flat White Cafe.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, it appealed to me too


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks yummy


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

My favourite coffee shop in Durham when I visit my niece. I always make a point of visiting for breakfast, or thereabouts, depending on whether there's room. Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on thick, fresh, crusty bread with a flat white before and after. Think I need to visit soon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jack-Jones said:


> My favourite coffee shop in Durham when I visit my niece. I always make a point of visiting for breakfast, or thereabouts, depending on whether there's room. Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on thick, fresh, crusty bread with a flat white before and after. Think I need to visit soon.


I am so envious! First Ian, and now you! I want to go!! The breakfasts sounds scrummy


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

I didn't realise they had another place, must pay it a visit!

I visit their small and partially hidden café on Elvet Bridge and as Ian has already mentioned, it's always full. Popular with students who tend to spend a long time in there, doing what, I don't know and tourists who happen to come across it. Either way, it's well worth the wait, or calling back from time to time to see if there is a seat.

Also try the café across the street from the Flat White. Can't remember the name, but it's next to the worlds most expensive Oxfam shop. They serve a reasonable coffee, but their bacon and sausage barm cakes (baps) are to die for!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just looked up how far away I am from this café and 248 miles (4 hours 7 mins) each way is a bit far to travel for a coffee and a nice breakfast!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DoubleShot said:


> Just looked up how far away I am from this café and 248 miles (4 hours 7 mins) each way is a bit far to travel for a coffee and a nice breakfast!


At least you'd be assured of a decent sup when you arrived!!

120 miles for me. I'm tempted


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Definitely on my list of places to visit when I'm next in Durham. (Just up the road).


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

This looks like a good place to go when I go up to the north east later in the year. I know someone who is studying at Durham University right now, I have no doubt she will have found this place as she likes good coffee too.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

As I had cause to visit my Niece recently, a flat white in the Flat White seemed in order, and I wasn't disappointed.









Breakfast looked and was rather nice too!

Sorry, I'm not one to post photos of my food, but it was very nice.

















As were the very pleasant surroundings!


----------

